# Common brake fluid boiling points



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

Got this from Honda-Tech, courtesy of 'descartesfool'
Prices are for reference only, YMMV
ARRANGED BY DRY BOILING POINT:
DRY:401F -- WET:284F --- DOT3 MINIMUM (GLYCOL BASE)
DRY:446F -- WET:311F --- DOT4 MINIMUM (GLYCOL BASE)
DRY:500F -- WET:356F --- DOT5 MINIMUM (SILICONE BASE)
DRY:500F -- WET:356F --- DOT5.1 MINIMUM (GLYCOL BASE)
DRY:527F -- WET:302F --- AP RACING 551 ($12.95/0.5L OR 16.9 OZ)
DRY:527F -- WET:347F --- VALVOLINE SYNPOWER DOT3 & DOT4
DRY:536F -- WET:392F --- ATE SUPERBLUE/TYP200 ($9.95/1L)
DRY:550F -- WET:284F --- FORD HEAVY DUTY DOT 3 ($4/12 OZ)
DRY:570F -- WET:284F --- WILWOOD 570 ($5.65/12 OZ)
DRY:570F -- WET:284F --- PERFORMANCE Friction Z rated ($6.27/16 OZ)
DRY:590F -- WET:410F --- AP RACING 600 ($16.95/0.5L OR 16.9 OZ)
DRY:590F -- WET:518F --- CASTROL SRF ($69.00/1L 0R 33.8 OZ)
DRY:593F -- WET:420F --- MOTUL RBF600 ($12.95/0.5L OR 16.9 OZ)
DRY:601F -- WET:399F --- BREMBO LCF 600 PLUS ($26.75/0.5L OR 16.9 OZ)
DRY:608F -- WET:390F --- AP RACING 660 ($-/0.5L OR 16.9 OZ)
DRY:610F -- WET:421F --- NEO SYNTHETICS SUPER DOT 610 ($11.95/12 OZ)
DRY:610F -- WET:421F --- PROSPEED GS610 ($39.95/16 OZ)
DRY:626F -- WET:417F --- WILWOOD EXP 600 ($16.95/0.5L 16.9 OZ)
ARRANGED BY WET BOILING POINT:
DRY:401F -- WET:284F --- DOT3 MINIMUM
DRY:570F -- WET:284F --- WILWOOD 570
DRY:570F -- WET:284F --- PERFORMANCE Friction Z rated
DRY:550F -- WET:284F --- FORD HEAVY DUTY DOT 3
DRY:527F -- WET:302F --- AP RACING 551
DRY:446F -- WET:311F --- DOT4 MINIMUM
DRY:527F -- WET:347F --- VALVOLINE SYNPOWER DOT3 & DOT4
DRY:500F -- WET:356F --- DOT5.1 MINIMUM (GLYCOL BASE)
DRY:500F -- WET:356F --- DOT5 MINIMUM (SILICONE BASE)
DRY:608F -- WET:390F --- AP RACING 660 ($-/0.5L OR 16.9 OZ)
DRY:536F -- WET:392F --- ATE SUPERBLUE/TYP200
DRY:601F -- WET:399F --- BREMBO LCF 600 PLUS
DRY:590F -- WET:410F --- AP RACING 600
DRY:626F -- WET:417F --- WILWOOD EXP 600
DRY:593F -- WET:420F --- MOTUL RBF600
DRY:610F -- WET:421F --- NEO SYNTHETICS SUPER DOT 610
DRY:610F -- WET:421F --- PROSPEED GS610
DRY:590F -- WET:518F --- CASTROL SRF


----------



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Common brake fluid boiling points (genxguy)*

Very nice info thanks !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## banjomike (Feb 1, 2005)

*Arranged by Price per Liter*

Price/L -- Dry -- Wet -- Name
*$9.95* -- 536 -- *392* -- ATE SUPERBLUE/TYP200 
$11.27 -- 550 -- 284 -- FORD HEAVY DUTY DOT 3 
$13.25 -- *570* -- 284 -- PERFORMANCE Friction Z rated 
$15.92 -- 570 -- 284 -- WILWOOD 570 
$24.90 -- 527 -- 302 -- AP RACING 551 
$25.90 -- *593* -- 420 -- MOTUL RBF600 
$33.67 -- 610 -- *421* -- NEO SYNTHETICS SUPER DOT 610 
$33.90 -- 590 -- 410 -- AP RACING 600 
$33.90 -- *626* -- 417 -- WILWOOD EXP 600 
$53.50 -- 601 -- 399 -- BREMBO LCF 600 PLUS 
$69.00 -- 590 -- *518* -- CASTROL SRF 
$84.43 -- 610 -- 421 -- PROSPEED GS610 
List arranged by price per liter. The relative high boiling temps are *bold*, and the absolute high boiling temps are *underlined*
Looks to me like the ATE is a good daily use with a solid wet boiling temp at a low price though the Performance Friction gets you an extra 24deg of dry boiling temp for just a bit more. The ATE would still be better if you don't change it often. The Motul is the next big jump in performance and the first with a better wet temp than the ATE, but definately getting $$. Wildwood looks like a great price-no-object fluid. The Castrol has an amazing wet boiling temp. Finally at $84.43/L the Prospeed comes with a busty blond does all of the work for you.


_Modified by banjomike at 4:13 PM 8-9-2005_


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

I just switched to the castrol.


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (vdubjb)*

What's interesting is that Pentosin isn't on that list. I use Pentosyn Racing for HPDEs and I have never experienced fade (nor did I when using ATE Super Blue).
Pentosin Racing
572F degrees dry
392F degrees wet
$15.95 per liter at ECS Tuning.


_Modified by collins_tc at 12:33 PM 8-10-2005_


----------



## GTIspirit (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: (collins_tc)*

Also reference this past thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1491013


----------



## shark (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Common brake fluid boiling points (genxguy)*

Good info...I've got ATE pads stock on the R; I think I'll go with their 200 too.


----------

